# Beckhoff Dali-Busklemme KL6811 und DT6



## xfred343 (13 Mai 2021)

Habe eine KL6811 verbaut und mir den Miboxer Dali 5 Baustein (DT6) gekauft, dieser kann wahlweise 1-Kanal, 2-Kanal bis hin zu 5-Kanal RGB-CCT LED-Stripes mit 12V oder 24V ansteuern,
der Dali-Baustein wird vom KL6811 mit der KS2000 Software zwar erkannt, aber immer nur mit einem Kanal, über diesen lassen sich dann alles Ausgänge vom Miboxer Dali 5 parallel ein-, ausschalten bzw. dimmen, allerdings habe ich es nicht geschafft, ihn mit z.B. 5 nacheinanderfolgenden Adressen einzeln anzusteuern, um bei einem RGB-CCT LED Stripe die Farben einzeln zu schalten. Im Extremfall muss ich halt den Miboxer Dali5 5x kaufen, dann würde es klappen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine andere Möglichkeit..

Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob der KL6811 das überhaupt kann und weiters - wo bekomm ich eine neue Firmware für den KL6811 her?

Danke


----------



## dingo (13 Mai 2021)

Meinst Du vielleicht die MiBoxer DL5?
Welche Farbe zeigt die Modus- LED?


Für Modus RGB+CW+WW (Modus 5) sollten in der DALI- Masterklemme 5 Adressen zu finden sein:



Die Firmware bekommst Du von Beckhoff.

Ob die MiBox DALI Konform ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Wo DALI drauf steht, muss nicht zwingend DALI Konform sein, vielleicht ein chinesischer Dialekt


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2021)

Ich kenne die Beckhoff-Klemme nicht.
Bei Wago und einem RGB-W-Controller hatte ich den Fall, dass ich 4mal die Adressierung starten und nach jeder Adressvergabe die Versorgungsspannung kurz wegnehmen musste.
Ein anderer Kontroller hat sich bei der Erstinbetriebnahme die Adresse 0-3 automatisch geschnappt.
Also am besten mal den Controller alleine an DALI anklemmen und die Adressierung neu durchlaufen.
Vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## xfred343 (13 Mai 2021)

Ja, danke Dingo und Blackmove für die Antworten - es ist der Miboxer DL5, ja typisch chinesisch eben ;-) Hab auch schon alle Status der LED-Lampe (blau, grün, weiß etc.) durchprobiert, anfangs hat er Adresse 3 belegt und irgendwelche anderen überlagert, aber seit ich ihn alleine angehängt habe nimmt er generell nur 1 Adresse, den Tipp von Blockmove muss ich noch ausprobieren, Versorgungsspannung kurz wegnehmen und wieder an - vielleicht klappts.

Sollte gar nichts funktionieren, kommt der Controller in die Bastelstube, immerhin ist DALI-Teil vom Leistungsteil sauber über 2 Optokoppler (RX,TX) getrennt, dann häng ich einen Arduino an die  2 Optokoppler dran und bau mir selbst was eigenes...

Hat vielleicht wer Erfahrung mit dem Miboxer DL5 und anderen Programmern (z.B. Lunatone DALI Programmer..)


----------



## xfred343 (15 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

wow - super Forum, hab jetzt beim Miboxer DL5 es nochmals probiert: LED auf blau gestellt, dann Strom aus und wieder ein, dann das Gerät als Einziges an die Beckhoff KL6811 gehängt.

KS2000 gestartet und dann probiert:

Erster Versuch
Reiter Adressierung: komplette Neuinstallation (alle Adressen werden zuvor gelöscht)
Ergebnis: der Miboxer DL5 nimmt jede Adresse an, blinkt dabei 3x mit voller Leistung (RGB-CCT alle 5 Kanäle durchgeschaltet) und am Ende hat man 64 sinnlose Adressen (hab aber vorher schon abgebrochen).

Zweiter Versuch
Einzelzuweisung und mit 255 Maske mal alle Adressen gelöschtlau
Dann: zufällig Adressierung, irgendwelche Hex-Zahlen erscheinen bei der Suche - beginne bei Adresse: 59 - Miboxer DL5 blinkt einmal grün/rot/blau/kaltweiß/warmweiß und hat die 5 Adressen mit fortlaufender Hexzahl, HURRA - ES KLAPPT

Jetzt wieder alles angeschlossen und auf 45-49 umadressiert und den Grundwert für Warmweiß auf 60 und die anderen auf 0, wunderbar.

Alle Achtung, ein Gerät um unter 20 Euro funktioniert mit RGB-CCT Stripes (5 Farben mit 5 Adressen - echt super, weil sonst hab ich bei den professionellen Geräten nur RGBW-Geräte gefunden)

Danke nochmals für den Tipp mit dem Ausschalten und der Direktadressierung als einziges Gerät!
Wobei: die KL6811 ist uralt (aus 2008) und vielleicht leg ich mir einen Dali-Programmer von Lunatone o.ä. mal extra zu


----------

